# 55 Gallon Background build



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi all, I have loved following peoples BG builds and have learned a ton from their experience/comments. After a lot of research and thinking I started mine a couple days ago and figured I would document it here so I can easily watch my progress/get feedback and maybe even give some others some ideas. So I started by buying GE silicone 1 and the 2inch by 4foot by 8foot pink styrofoam board from my local home depot. I then cut it to my tank size and glued two of them together. Once that was dry (Next day) I drew my design and started hacking away at it.

I cut it out using a couple of steak knifes, a camping knife, and a a stake, honestly anything I could get my hands on. I noticed the deeper I cut into the foam the more the background came to life. 

I then wanted to do a test fit so I cut it into three pieces down some 'cracks' I also added some ledges


Fit nicely left about an inch or two of play knowing it will widen when I add drylock. I also wanted to add a cave that the fish can completely get out of sight in. The lower right cave is raised out about four inchs by adding an extra piece of foam. 



This weekend I plan to coat it in drylock and maybe even silicone it into the tank.

one question, what kind of drylock/colors (material that goes along with coating the styrofoam) should I use/anyone suggest something different?


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

open to suggestions! also not sure what I want to put in it. New to cichlids but have had tanks forever


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

sm;

Background looks good sofar...my thoughts: It takes up quite a lot of depth of the 55G, leaving very little depth for the tank occupants...you might consider going to a 75G (I believe similar in dimensions, only deeper). Also, as an alternative to permanently siliconing the background into the tank, you might consider siliconing those strong cleaning magnets into the backround, and using them to hold the backround in place (a great idea I saw on this forum!)...this would allow periodic removal for cleaning/service....I hate things that are permanent and dont allow for this... Please keep us informed with progress reports and more pics.

Cheers from Connecticut!


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Have you thought about filtration and where all that will go? Heater? What about if you lose a fish in the cave and need to get it out?

It is a great looking background, but there's no way this will work in a 55 gallon cichlid tank. You're eating up way to much swimming space and really limiting what you can keep (you want mbunas or peacocks based on your other thread)


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

For filtration, the left side has slits under the rocks and ledges so water can get through. there is room for my canister filter intake and heater to fit in behind it. I am thinking about putting a powerhead on the other side of the tank under a ledge or something to help water movement. I have a slurp gun so if a fish dies in a cave I can slurp it out

Yes it does take up a good chunk of space. In these pictures the BG is moved forward slightly because the silicone was still drying and I didnt want it to stick to the back. Still it is large. A bigger tank is not really an option for me... I think what I will do is cut some of the back foam panel off. That is a two inch piece attached to another two inch piece so I should be able to take off a good chunk of foam. I want mbunas I think... maybe if it is still too big in the end I will stick with some dwarf species.


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

how about this combo of fish?



Ramseydog14 said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > Tough to go wrong with Pseudotropheus Saulosi. Dwarf mbuna that's pretty laid back, with blue barred boys and solid yellow/gold girls. Them alone would make a great tank. You should have multiple males colored up in a 4' tank.
> ...


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

I'll leave stocking in the other thread...

But you're on the right track removing the extra 2" piece. Another idea is to not have a full background, maybe cut your big piece into sections, and paint the background. Here is what I'm talking about http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=235265&start=15


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

Tank is all sealed and siliconed to the back. Used drylock with quikrete color (charcoal). Going to let it dry for a week before adding water


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Do you have any photos from the side? It looks like you've turned your 55 gallon into a 29 gallon.


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

not with me


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

I realize its smaller and I will stalk accordingly


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks nice. I hope the silicone manages to hold all the styrofoam in place once the water goes in. In my experience it is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

what happened to you? I am thinking about backing it up with magnets. did water get behind it or did the pieces just come off? I loaded the backs with silicone


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

seamount said:


> what happened to you? I am thinking about backing it up with magnets. did water get behind it or did the pieces just come off? I loaded the backs with silicone


I attempted to build the background in an already established tank so therefore I couldn't use any silicone to stick it to the tank. I tried to weigh it down with concrete, but I ended up using so much concrete I could hardly lift the thing. And it still didn't sink fully  I then abandoned it completely.

I really underestimated the buoyancy of the polystyrene. The density of the foam was approx 1/3 of water and obviously for it to sink it needs to be greater than that of water, so the more foam I had, the more weight I had to add. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=319193 This is a link to the thread of the background which ended up in disaster.


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

Final product without water!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Comments were removed that weren't in the spirit of the forum, there is no reason to post rude responses.


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Looking good, how's it doing with water in?


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

Great! I was heavy on the silicone. Every thing is tightly in place, and not floating up. Can't wait to put fish in!


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Good luck


----------

